# Fisherman's Island Reds



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

We're planning to fish Fisherman's Island for big reds on Saturday if the weather cooperates. We'll meet at the park-and-ride at the CBBT around 7:30. Reach the shore around 9 and launch around high tide. Ride the tide out, fish through the low, then ride the tide home around dark. Fishing medium/heavy casting gear with Carolina rigs (1 - 2 ounce eggsinker, 2 feet of leader, 8/0 circle hook) and live peeler crabs. At low tide, we're going to try to surf fish for the red bastages with 13 foot heavers and 8 ounce sinkers and fishfinder rigs. Who's up? Pre-requisite: should be able to paddle 15 miles, have extensive knowledge of the surf, and have full electronics (VHF, GPS, Fishfinder). 

Give a call if interested.

Ric
289-5136


----------



## VMIFishingRat (May 10, 2006)

Sounds Awesome....

Unfornatley (don't mind my speelin at 1 am), I have to wait a week before Wild River Outfitters is ready to commision my "Red Neck Yacht" as I affectionaly call it (no-offense to fellow "yackers")

I've been plannin on trying a yak trip with my brother some time this summer to smith island, or Fisherman's... Figured it'd be neat to get closer than i have been able to by my searay...(Which is a LOUSY Fishing Boat) no matter how many hole you drill in the bulkheads for rods


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Ric you're killin' me, I'd love to go but a dinner date with the wife and Sister-in-laws and husbands that was planned weeks ago to celebrate one of their 40th birthdays at Todd Jurich's is one of those things you don't even think about missing if you want to keep peace in the house.  

Good luck and I hope you guys slay them, Maybe next time, keep me posted.

Oh yeah, 15 mis. ?? I thought it was only 3 one way. Where else you planning on going ??


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Don't worry fellas, this is just the maiden voyage; the season is only just getting underway. The paddle out is atleast 4 miles then we'll spend 12 hours fishing and probably cover another 6 to 8 miles in the surf before paddling back 4. It all adds up. I don't mean to be exclusive, just realistic. This ain't no walk in the park.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Ric, 

This trip you're planning sounds like a blast!!!  Tell me more about how you plan to carry your surf heavers on the yak in addition to your casting gear you will use from the yak. Sounds like you have your yak set up nicely. I'm looking to purchase mine soon and am trying to see what all I need and how to situate it. Good luck out there. Is Bruce going with you?

Milt


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Jus don't keep up with Ric.

Sum beech will have you following him to the other side of the island .....

Those with the will power will be handsomely rewarded...those that have not been baptised by the Drum in the yak..will


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

That's why I asked you to keep us posted on the next trip. With that school of big Drum that are still in HI the fishing here should be going on for a while.  

Maybe by then the new Yak, whatever I decide on going with, will be ready for the trip.


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

that does sound like a blast


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

jay b said:


> That's why I asked you to keep us posted on the next trip. With that school of big Drum that are still in HI the fishing here should be going on for a while.
> 
> Maybe by then the new Yak, whatever I decide on going with, will be ready for the trip.


Shucks Jayb I thought you'd be heading to the yak store and pick up your new one as soon as you tied the Heritage down on my truck and I dissapeared with it around the corner.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Werner,if anyone had what I wanted you'd be right. The 14' Liquid Logic Manta Ray, which isn't in production yet or the Heritage Redfish 14' is what I plan on going with. It's just a matter of who's available first.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

LoL I (hear ) read ya Hope it happens for you soon.


----------

